# gebogene (runde) schrift



## Lykon (8. Februar 2002)

also ich hab hier zwar nen tut dafür, bloss ist das prob das cih das net raff, weil es englisch ist und ich auch noch nicht soviel erfahrung mit ps gemacht habe, also könnte mir vielleicht einer dabei helfen?

Tut für das Kreisdingens


----------



## TheVirus (8. Februar 2002)

Woran hapert's denn genau?!


----------



## Lykon (8. Februar 2002)

also wenn ich das so mache, wie es da beschrieben steht, dann kann ich den buchstaben zwar erst oben hinstellen, aber dann wenn der sagen wir mla nach links soll, dreht der sich net auf dem reis


----------



## dritter (8. Februar 2002)

Tja, also:
1. Du machst eine Kreisförmige Auswahl (shift gedrückt halten)
2. rechtsklick ~> kontur füllen.. (2 pixel sollten genügen)
3. neue ebene
4. Hilslinien durch die mitte des erstellten kreises ziehen
5. ersten buchstaben erstellen an der obersten kante des kreises, also geht die hilfslinie mitten durch den buchstaben
6. auf bearbeiten ~> frei transformieren gehen (es erscheinen ankerpunkte)
7. den schwerpunkt des buchstabens nach unten, auf den schnittpunkt der beiden hilfslinien ziehen (der schwerpunkt ist in der mitte des buchstabens
8. in der leiste oben einen winkel angeben und siehe da der buchstabe bewegt sich an dem kreis entlang...

Falls du ein ganzes wort haben willst, und nicht nur einen buchstaben, musst du die ganze prozedur ab dem 5. schritt immer wieder wiederholen, mit dem richtigen buchstaben...


----------



## dritter (8. Februar 2002)

> also wenn ich das so mache, wie es da beschrieben steht, dann kann ich den buchstaben zwar erst oben hinstellen, aber dann wenn der sagen wir mla nach links soll, dreht der sich net auf dem reis



Bei frei transformieren keinen doppelklick machen oder ähnliches... den winkel nur oben in der leiste eingeben, dann klappts.. ;o)


----------



## Lykon (8. Februar 2002)

argh ne irgendwie bin ich zu dumm dafür, naja ich versuchs weiter, ich geb euch dann bescheidt wenn ich es geschafft habe


----------



## TheVirus (8. Februar 2002)

> den schwerpunkt des buchstabens nach unten, auf den schnittpunkt der beiden hilfslinien ziehen (der schwerpunkt ist in der mitte des buchstabens


Der schwerpunkt ist nicht wirklich der schwerpunkt sondern die rotationsachse. Um diese Achse wird rotiert (stell dir vor die achse kommt aus dem Bild raus und du hast nen Faden der zu deinem Buchstaben geht. Jetzt kannst du ihn drehen ohne dass der Abstand zur Achse sich verändert.)

So Long
TheVirus


----------



## dritter (8. Februar 2002)

> Der schwerpunkt ist nicht wirklich der schwerpunkt sondern die rotationsachse.


 joa, heisst aber im 3d-bereich so, mein ich zumindest jedenfalls.. ;o)


----------



## TheVirus (8. Februar 2002)

Also ich kenn das nur als Rotationsachse! ;-)

Schwerpunkt is ausser Physik und beschreibt den Punkt an dem sich das gewicht "sammelt". Bei autos muss der schwerpunkt so tief wie möglich sein um schnelle hin und her bewegungen hinzukriegen damit das dingen nicht umkippt => Schwerpunkt der A-Klasse zu hoch.


Naja is ja auch latte. Ich glaube jeder weiss was gemeint ist!

So Long
TheVirus


----------



## dritter (8. Februar 2002)

ja, und deshalb heisst es ja auch schwerpunkt.. Es funktioniert doch nach dem selben prinzip, oder nicht?!? :smoke: 

 :|


----------



## TheVirus (8. Februar 2002)

Nein!

Stell dir ein Auto auf einer Kreisbahn vor. Der schwerpunkt verschiebt sich durch die Zentrifugalkraft nach aussen theoretisch sogar aus dem Auto raus. Aber nciht in die Mitte. Denn das is die Rotationsachse.

=> Nicht das selbe Prinzip. 2 Grundsätzlich unterschiedliche Sachen!

Sorry, extre Offtopic! Aber vielleicht hilfts ja in irgendeiner Art und Weise.

So long
TheVirus


----------



## dritter (8. Februar 2002)

Ok. Hast mich überzeugt.. 

Aber danke für die erläuterungen. So genau hab ich mich noch nicht damit beschäftigt..


----------



## dritter (8. Februar 2002)

@ lykon: 

Falls du es immer noch nicht geschafft hast hier mal ein tut in deutsch zu dem thema..


----------



## Lykon (9. Februar 2002)

so den ich hab mal bissle weiter rumprobiert und siehe da es klappt wirklich 

also hier das ergebniss, wundert euch nicht, das es nicht so richtig passt, ist ja nur ein test und bei der gelegenheit hab ich direkt mla noch ein auge verscuht, aber ich glaube die pupille ist zu groß geworden, sagt mal wie man das auge realistischer darstellen kann!

Hier der Test


----------



## dritter (9. Februar 2002)

na, sieht doch schon mal ganz nett aus.. 

Zu dem Auge:
1. ich würde die iris (? oh, mann lange kein bio mehr gehabt.. und zu müde im moment), also jedenfalls das schwarze in der mitte mit einem gaussian blur belegen. so mit 1-2 pixeln stärke, wirkt dann realistischer, und nciht so draufgesetzt.

2. ich würde die pupille mehr mit dem abwedeln- und nachbelichten-tool bearbeiten. sieht auch ganz nett aus. einfach ganz oft von innen nach aussen ziehen mit verschiedenen stärken und pinselgrössen.

3. reflektionen eher mehr "manuelle" reflektionen einbauen. keine lens-flares.

4. den schwarzen rand mehr in die mitte faden, damit das auge gewölbt aussieht.

5. weiter so!


----------



## Lykon (9. Februar 2002)

alles klar, ich werde mir die Tipps zu Hezen nehmen und mal versuchen ein richtig realistisches auge zu basteln.

Thx 4 all the help


----------



## TheVirus (9. Februar 2002)

http://www.graphics4all.de/ps/workshop/eyes/eyes02.php

Das tutorial dürfte ganz Hilfreich sein!

So Long
TheVirus


----------

